# Weird internet performance!

## Apopatos

Hi guys,

My computer is connected via ethernet with an adsl modem at 1024/192 and I encounter this strange problem.

When I try to load a random site, the page loads and loads for ages and after 5 minutes or so it says "page could not be found" then I hit the "try again" button and the site loads instanly. During that time I can surf in other sites fast enough though but that specific site won't load despite how many times I hit the refresh button.

As I said before this happens randomly. It can happen even in google.com and in these forums but it happens constanlty. At first I thought it was a firefox problem so when that happened I tried to load the page with links and arora without result.

PS: Right now http://www.mplayerhq.hu/ is having this problem and I don't have any other computers or users connected or torrent and such. Only the browser  :Confused: 

any advice guys? It's rather pesky.

----------

## Nerevar

Are you using DHCP and resolving through a router? If so, have you tried setting up a static address on your network? That solved the exact issue you just described for me.

----------

## Apopatos

I have a static ip address   :Sad: 

----------

## Nerevar

Then it's possible your primary DNS is occasionally not responding and you're waiting for it to timeout and try the secondary. Try switching around your nameserver addresses in /etc/resolv.conf. You'll need to restart your internet apps after making the change as most will cache those addresses.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

That looks as a pmtu discovery problem. Being an adsl line behind a modem/(router also?) you may have been experiencing packet fragmentation.

More info at http://www.netheaven.com/pmtu.html

Should be a good idea, at least to point what is wrong, to run the tweak test from the guys of dsl reports.

Cheers!

----------

## Apopatos

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> Then it's possible your primary DNS is occasionally not responding and you're waiting for it to timeout and try the secondary. Try switching around your nameserver addresses in /etc/resolv.conf. You'll need to restart your internet apps after making the change as most will cache those addresses.

 

But when my DNS is not responging how am I able to load all the other sites but one?

Also, in my resolv.conf I have my router's IP address as nameserver. Is that correct?

Inodoro_Pereyra: these are my tweak results

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/1060/internet.png

and more detalied here  *Quote:*   

> total packets:           357           total packets:           724      
> 
> ack pkts sent:           356           ack pkts sent:           724      
> 
> pure acks sent:          346           pure acks sent:            8      
> ...

 

----------

## Apopatos

I also, disable path MTU discovery with the command:

```
echo  1  >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_no_pmtu_disc
```

with no result   :Sad: 

----------

## Nerevar

Don't resolve through your router. Set the addresses directly. You should be able to find them in your router's configuration web pages.

----------

## Apopatos

I changed them in /etc/conf.d/net and restarted eth0 to generate them in /etc/resolv.con but still the same   :Mad: 

Btw one weird thing is that I tried to add no namesever address but I continued to be able to connect to the internet. Is that normal or for some reason my system ignores /etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## Nerevar

I'm not familiar with how to setup nameserver entries in /etc/conf.d/net. Did /etc/resolv.conf change and the nameservers are listed there now? The format of /etc/resolv.conf is just "nameserver <ip address>". You should have two lines like that for primary/secondary. If you're not using DHCP, /etc/resolv.conf should not be overwritten.

----------

## Apopatos

Yes /etc/resolv has a line which says *Quote:*   

>  # Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

  so I added the addresses in /etc/conf.d/net and restarted eth0. Now /etc/resolv.conf says:

```
# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth0

nameserver 195.170.0.1

nameserver 195.170.2.2
```

 but the problem persists!

----------

## Nerevar

That fixed the problem for me and I didn't have to look into it further. Hopefully someone else will have an idea. Good luck! If nothing else, you can always try using wireshark to see if it is the DNS query that is slow to return.

----------

## Apopatos

 *Nerevar wrote:*   

> That fixed the problem for me and I didn't have to look into it further. Hopefully someone else will have an idea. Good luck! If nothing else, you can always try using wireshark to see if it is the DNS query that is slow to return.

 

Thank you mate for your time. I hope I won't have to live with that  :Smile: 

----------

## Apopatos

OK! That's really weird. While I couldn't load some pages again, at the same time booted winxp via vmware. The pages there loaded instantly   :Sad: 

----------

